# New little Black Female mouse



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

So after having Peaches put down today, I went into see one of my friends, and he had the sweetest little back and white female mouse that was sent to him as a feeder mouse, he didn't have the heart to sell it as a feeder so he let me have it.





































She needs a name.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Cute! She is a poor fox or tan. Hard to tell for me. Is there a tinge of orange/tan at the line the black meets the pale color?


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

candycorn said:


> Cute! She is a poor fox or tan. Hard to tell for me. Is there a tinge of orange/tan at the line the black meets the pale color?


Just Black and white, I love the fox coloration's and just had to have her, it may not be perfect or show quality but its still close to what I want. There are no breeders where I am (Bay Area Ca,), so seeing one like this was a once in a life time chance.

I hope to find a good male to pair her with, but that might take a while.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

She's beautiful! What a find. And I'm sorry to hear about Peaches


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh she is lovely. Both my congrats and sympathies for you. <3

She has some lovely ears if the picture is accurate.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Ill try to get better photos of her as she settles down a bit. Dose she look old enough to be with pups? Since she was sent to my friend to his store as a feeder, she was with a bunch of different males, and I wonder if its possible shes pregnant.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Her Cage Mate, Fat Momma, who hardly ever sits still


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

So they where getting along just fine until a few moments ago and fat momma bit the new little girl, Fat Mommas never been aggressive, and has never had any issue sharing a cage with a new cage mate. Ive put the new little one in a temp cage inside of Fat mommas cage in hope that Fat momma will make nice threw the bars and I can get them to get along.. Any other ideas of getting them to get along?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Did you sanitize Fat Momma's cage before introducing them? Having mice meet on neutral territory is often recommended for better results, and if you don't have another cage, then your should probably clean out Fat Momma's area and get rid of her smells. Ie, make it not her territory anymore.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

They meet in a neutral area, a different cage. 
I'm not sure if you can tell, but the main cage, is made out of wood, I'm not sure I can get rid of Fat Mommas smells.

Could I use a weak bleach solution, or one of the cage cleaning products that are sold in pet stores?


----------

